# "War of the Fang" (Hardback) and "Hunt for Magnus" release!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*The Story*
_It is M32, a thousand years after the Horus Heresy. The Scouring is over and the Imperium at the height of its post-Crusade power. When Magnus the Red is tracked down to Gangava Prime, the Space Wolves hasten to engage the daemon primarch. Even as Great Wolf Harek Ironhelm closes on his ancient enemy, the Fang on the Space Wolves home world is besieged by a massive force of Thousand Sons. A desperate battle ensues as the skeleton forces of Wolf Lord Vaer Greylock attempt to hold back the attacking hosts before the last of his meagre defences gives in. Though a single Scout ship survives to summon Great Wolf Harek Ironhelm back to Fenris, none of the defenders truly realise the full scale the horror that awaits them, nor what the Battle for the Fang will cost them all._
*Read it because*
_Together for the first time in hardback and eBook! A thousand years after the Heresy, the Space Wolves find themselves outgunned as the Thousand Sons invade Fenris. The Battle of the Fang features the clash of the 32nd Millennium - Bjorn the Fell-Handed versus Magnus the Red. See how it all started in the accompanying prequel novella, The Hunt for Magnus._









*The Story*
_It is the end of the thirty-second millennium. For two thousand years, since the fall of Prospero, the Space Wolves have hunted their greatest foe, the quarry who escaped them on that benighted world: Magnus the Red, sorcerer-primarch of the Thousand Sons. Now, Great Wolf Harek Ironhelm has the traitor primarch’s scent... Determined to finish what Leman Russ began, Ironhelm sets out to capture and kill his prey, and the Hunt for Magnus begins._
*Read it because*:
_Chris Wraight's brand new eBook novella tells of the events directly before the battle for the Fang. The Thousand Sons were supposedly vanquished during the Heresy, but when one of the Space Wolves' ancient enemies is encountered on Arvion, Great Wolf Harek Ironhelm will stop at nothing to hunt them down._

Me personally loved _Battle for the Fang_, and has wanted to see more on Chris tackling not on the Wolves but the Thousand Sons as well. This novella might be interesting but as it's a prequel I'm not sure how much it might add. Perhaps I would have wanted a sequel or just the Thousand Sons. But it still might great. The front cover for _War of the Fang_ is amazing and this is the first time we see Magnus in his Daemon-Primarch-form. The novellas frontcover not that interesting though.


----------



## Doom wolf (Oct 10, 2014)

Can't wait for it, Chris Wraight impressed much me on Scar...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

While I loved BftF and am happy to see a prequel, I'm kinda getting tired of all the hard back re-releases and SE and LE novels and novellas. There is something very wrong at BL at the moment, with all their big names having seriously slowed down their output.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It's a bit of a sad day when I can look at a Space Wolf story and say, "meh." I'm not sure why, but BL seems to have lost the spark.

Edit: Actually, no, I know exactly why I'm not excited for this; if I'm going to pay for a book, I would much rather get an actual fucking new book and not a book I already own with a few new pages.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, part of me wants to buy it because it looks nice, but then I slap myself as I remember, like Helsreach, I already own the main damn novel. As you said, paying a large amount for a few more pages. Pass.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I know right. At first I was like... whoa! A new book!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Just got the Hunt for Magnus to read on a flight this weekend. I am looking forward to it but i am slight pissed off with the format of recent releases from BL. Too many novellas and combining of old and new stories! Realese more proper novels!! HH novels seem to have dropped off aswell, unless im missing something?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Deathfire is the next full novel and it comes out next month. There was a significant content gap because Master of Mankind got delayed.


----------



## kwak76 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hate it. They ought to speed it up with the main heresy story line. And also there is soo many other stories lines to tell but it seems to me they are just rehashing "Battle of the Fang".


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Eh, many of the major SMB releases have gotten addon stories and thusly repackaged with them.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

kwak76 said:


> Hate it. They ought to speed it up with the main heresy story line. And also there is soo many other stories lines to tell but it seems to me they are just rehashing "Battle of the Fang".


And this is a problem how?

Battle of the fang is an excellent book, and more importantly it takes place early in the unexplored 10 000 years that 40K is.


----------

